# Best site to buy SX OS License via Credit Card



## shado9573 (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello guys,
I do not own a paypal account since im in asia.
So i am forced to use my credit card.
Does anyone know a good site to buy sx os license via credit card?
If so then please link a site.
Ive asked a few sites but most of them prefer paypal.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello guys,
> I do not own a paypal account since im in asia.
> So i am forced to use my credit card.
> Does anyone know a good site to buy sx os license via credit card?
> ...




Bought one today on EBAY and was instant.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 6, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Bought one today on EBAY and was instant.


I cant use ebay or amazon without using a 3rd party seller thats the problem.
I dont think my credit card would work.
And unfortunately i recently deactivated my UK credit cards just recently which i think was a mistake considering I didnt need em.
Thats why kinda hard and most official resellers are a pain since they prefer paypal.


----------



## ephrem64 (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello guys,
> I do not own a paypal account since im in asia.
> So i am forced to use my credit card.
> Does anyone know a good site to buy sx os license via credit card?
> ...



Hi I bought my code from modchipsdirect


----------



## 0000ff (Feb 6, 2019)

I thought you could make PayPal payments with a credit card without an account...

https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/account-optional


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 6, 2019)

ephrem64 said:


> Hi I bought my code from modchipsdirect


Im seeing that site right now?
Im considering buying from them.
How long did it take for you to get the code?
and do they respond to emails at all? 
Recommend them ?


0000ff said:


> I thought you could make PayPal payments with a credit card without an account...
> 
> https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/account-optional


Where i Live in ASIA. PAYPAL is currently unsupported over here atm. So i am forced to use my credit card with international transactions enabled.


----------



## ephrem64 (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Im seeing that site right now?
> Im considering buying from them.
> How long did it take for you to get the code?
> and do they respond to emails at all?
> ...



It took about 9 hours to get the code.
Which felt like a lifetime


----------



## linuxares (Feb 6, 2019)

https://www.shop01media.com/ - them. They're really professional and official partner to TX.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 6, 2019)

linuxares said:


> https://www.shop01media.com/ - them. They're really professional and official partner to TX.


Whats your experience with them.
I wanna know about different sites and not getting paranoid about not getting SX OS license.
Time duration of delivery of code?


----------



## PyroGoat (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Im seeing that site right now?
> Im considering buying from them.
> How long did it take for you to get the code?
> and do they respond to emails at all?
> Recommend them ?



I can't vouch for speed of code delivery because I've only purchased pro dongles from them, but usually shipped physically products within 24 hours. They were responding to emails same day during pre-order customs delay issues. Code might not be INSTANT but I would recommend, at least for US people getting pro dongles.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Whats your experience with them.
> I wanna know about different sites and not getting paranoid about not getting SX OS license.
> Time duration of delivery of code?



i cant tell you about how long it will take to get a code, but many people on here bought their SX Pro from them, also they've been going many years.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 6, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Whats your experience with them.
> I wanna know about different sites and not getting paranoid about not getting SX OS license.
> Time duration of delivery of code?


Used them 4-5 times. Never had an issue. But only physical devices.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 6, 2019)

Personally I would never give any website my card details . If they don't take PayPal I don't purchase .

In your case you cpuld proxy to paypal if blocked and use a disposable credit card to top up.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2019)

https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## jscjml (Feb 7, 2019)

I used modchipsdirect to get a code. Also to note I bought a gateway from the same site years ago no problems there.


----------



## NayabLHR (Feb 7, 2019)

i recently bought SXPRO dongle from ozmodchips Australia and got it shipped via a friend who lives in Sydney. but i have seen many sellers on AliExpress selling SXOS code and dongle. Asian credit card will work on AliExpress and sellers will ship to your address.


----------



## masagrator (Feb 7, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Whats your experience with them.
> I wanna know about different sites and not getting paranoid about not getting SX OS license.
> Time duration of delivery of code?


Also no problem at all. This was the only worldwide seller recognized by TX. I see that list has changed some time ago. 
But i bought SX Pro.


----------



## robbros (Feb 8, 2019)

i bought it from https://www.cymods.co.uk/ they sent an email with the code as soon as i paid. but it seems they dont sell it anymore


----------



## kkcheong (Feb 9, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Im seeing that site right now?
> Im considering buying from them.
> How long did it take for you to get the code?
> and do they respond to emails at all?
> ...


Which part of Asia does not have PayPal? I am in Malaysia and PayPal is here like forever.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 9, 2019)

kkcheong said:


> Which part of Asia does not have PayPal? I am in Malaysia and PayPal is here like forever.


South Asia. Pakistan.
No paypal supported over here.


----------



## j_mcc99 (Feb 9, 2019)

I also bought from ModChipsDirect. I honestly went with this option because it was the first reseller I found which used https.

I'm honestly flabbergasted that there are businesses accepting CC's via http as this is a violation of PCI DSS.


----------



## PyroGoat (Feb 9, 2019)

j_mcc99 said:


> I also bought from ModChipsDirect. I honestly went with this option because it was the first reseller I found which used https.
> 
> I'm honestly flabbergasted that there are businesses accepting CC's via http as this is a violation of PCI DSS.


But they only need to pass PCI compliance check maybe once every other year IF they have insurance....


----------



## j_mcc99 (Feb 12, 2019)

PyroGoat said:


> But they only need to pass PCI compliance check maybe once every other year IF they have insurance....



So true.


----------



## Zytos (Feb 12, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> Personally I would never give any website my card details . If they don't take PayPal I don't purchase .
> 
> In your case you cpuld proxy to paypal if blocked and use a disposable credit card to top up.



I don't normally post things like this, nor have I ever really been anal about protecting my card information, but: shortly after buying from modchipsdirect in Summer 2018, using my credit card, unauthorized charges for some MMORPG currency were made on my card for couple thousand USD.  The charges were detected by my credit card's fraud alert system, and I had to get a new credit card number.

I would use PayPal, just a suggestion.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 12, 2019)

NEVER EVER GIVE YOUR card details to any site on the web, even the shitty padlock icon that tells you the session is secure , its is in fact not . Anyone can be attacked anywhere and the due diligence is not being exercised by those held accountable to hold our data . Once the server is attacked all your card details as well as other PII will be taken as per Zytos .

A little salt in the hash........

Stuck to this rule for ever and never had an issue .


----------



## Dust2dust (Feb 12, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> NEVER EVER GIVE YOUR card details to any site on the web, even the shitty padlock icon that tells you the session is secure , its is in fact not . Anyone can be attacked anywhere and the due diligence is not being exercised by those held accountable to hold our data . Once the server is attacked all your card details as well as other PII will be taken as per Zytos .
> 
> A little salt in the hash........
> 
> Stuck to this rule for ever and never had an issue .


Do you mean to tell us that you never use your CC online? Do you only use it for transactions in local bricks and mortar stores? That's a little extreme to me, as the main reason I got a CC in the first place was to use it online. Can't pay cash online.  I got bitten once with fraud, multiple charges on World of Warcraft subscriptions, when I never even played the game. I called my CC bank issuer, they cancelled the card, gave me another one, and no problem ever since. Didn't even have to pay a dime for this incident. CC online is pretty safe, if you pay attention to what you're doing, and analyze your bills thoroughly.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> NEVER EVER GIVE YOUR card details to any site on the web, even the shitty padlock icon that tells you the session is secure , its is in fact not . Anyone can be attacked anywhere and the due diligence is not being exercised by those held accountable to hold our data . Once the server is attacked all your card details as well as other PII will be taken as per Zytos .
> 
> A little salt in the hash........
> 
> Stuck to this rule for ever and never had an issue .


It's a nice idea but it's not always avoidable. Not every site takes PayPal and even PayPal can get hacked. And then what do you do it you need a particular thing and you can't get it from a site that takes PayPal?


----------



## matias3ds (Feb 12, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Whats your experience with them.
> I wanna know about different sites and not getting paranoid about not getting SX OS license.
> Time duration of delivery of code?


Shop1media as well i got my code a few days after because it was the preorder badge license i paid 27 euros


----------



## lukands (Feb 12, 2019)

Prepaid credit card is the way to go when dealing with a potential sketchy website and/or buying things that lean more towards the grey market.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 12, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's a nice idea but it's not always avoidable. Not every site takes PayPal and even PayPal can get hacked. And then what do you do it you need a particular thing and you can't get it from a site that takes PayPal?


Ok then, ever try getting money back from fraud scenario on a bank account ?(IT takes for ever and a week)  Then try pay pal i think then you will realise  the difference.
If they do not take paypal then top up a disposable credit card online via paypal - most sites take paypal for disposable credit card payments , the idea here is that they are throw away numbers and no one cares if that gets culled on a DB somewhere.


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 12, 2019)

Okay, I just bought it from someone face to face. 
Better than just buying online in all honesty.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 12, 2019)

*Snortlaugh*


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> Ok then, ever try getting money back from fraud scenario on a bank account ?(IT takes for ever and a week)  Then try pay pal i think then you will realise  the difference.
> If they do not take paypal then top up a disposable credit card online via paypal - most sites take paypal for disposable credit card payments , the idea here is that they are throw away numbers and no one cares if that gets culled on a DB somewhere.


I've never had to deal with fraud but I know what you mean. Easily avoidable by not ordering from sites you don't trust though. Fraud isn't that common, it mostly happens on auction/trading sites like eBay, where you have to use PayPal anyway.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 12, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I've never had to deal with fraud but I know what you mean. Easily avoidable by not ordering from sites you don't trust though. Fraud isn't that common, it mostly happens on auction/trading sites like eBay, where you have to use PayPal anyway.


In 2018 The recorded  total value of fraudulent transactions conducted using cards issued within SEPA and acquired worldwide amounted to €1.8 billion in 2016 – a decrease of 0.4% compared with 2015. So not that much or common lols.

wake up.


----------



## PyroGoat (Feb 12, 2019)

unsubscribe


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2019)

DaveLister said:


> In 2018 The recorded  total value of fraudulent transactions conducted using cards issued within SEPA and acquired worldwide amounted to €1.8 billion in 2016 – a decrease of 0.4% compared with 2015. So not that much or common lols.
> 
> wake up.


Not sure what they consider fraudulent here. Do they include all the scams that happen "offline" (not through a purchase on a website but through phone "support" lines and similar?)
Those numbers say nothing about how many of those are online transactions. Online outright scams/fraud seem to be few and far between if you look at the internet as a whole. You can go on pretty much any random online store found through Google and they will most likely be legitimate if maybe somewhat sketchy and unreliable. If you look at just eBay though, scammers are rampant there, but eBay's just a small portion of the Internet. Another thing is websites and products that are obvious scams (to people like us anyway), like those rogue AV products that promise a lot but deliver nothing.
Bottom line is, it takes being pretty stupid or computer illiterate (or sometimes both) to get scammed on anything other than auction/trading sites like eBay and Craigslist because there you often can't really tell what you're getting until after you've paid. The chances of some random online store actually turning out to be a scam are much lower than those of getting scammed on an auction site, and if a store has zero feedback and looks like it just appeared out of nowhere it's obvious that it should be avoided.


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 15, 2019)

I think you can check the similar thread https://gbatemp.net/threads/best-place-to-buy-sx-os-license.526087/, many sites supports credit card payment as well, but make sure it has the Https.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



j_mcc99 said:


> I also bought from ModChipsDirect. I honestly went with this option because it was the first reseller I found which used https.
> 
> I'm honestly flabbergasted that there are businesses accepting CC's via http as this is a violation of PCI DSS.



http://www.modchipsdirect.com/, https://www.mod3dscard.com/, maybe you mix them, the ModChipsDirect doesn't have  "s".


----------



## midstor (Feb 15, 2019)

shado9573 said:


> Hello guys,
> I do not own a paypal account since im in asia.
> So i am forced to use my credit card.
> Does anyone know a good site to buy sx os license via credit card?
> ...


3ds-flashcard.cc is good


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 15, 2019)

Having https means jack shit if handing them card details . Shitty admins with shitty configurations on security and database has seen time and time again leaks that lead to massive hoards of card details being shared and cloned on darknet and the surface web . Use disposable cards if you have you use online . You can buy them in stores with cash .


----------



## shado9573 (Feb 15, 2019)

I honestly just bought it from someone who bought it from resellers face to face. 
The best and safest way.


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 15, 2019)

All hail cloister


----------

